# Giant OCR2 Large sizing & comparison to Specialized Roubaix



## Zeb (Jul 26, 2005)

I have narrowed down my bike selection to either a 2005 Giant OCR 2 Composite Triple, and a 2005 Specialized Roubaix Elite Triple. I am 6' 1/2" tall. The bike shop that carries Specialized said a 58cm frame fits me, and is the size computer printed out that I needed after they took 6 measurements. I know that the Specialized should fit well, and that bike shop is an expert at "fitting" people to bikes. I wish that bike shop carried Giants but they don't. The Giant is a bit cheaper($200-$300 less) and seems to have more Ultegra components, and not to mention its a beautiful bike & the Roubaix seems more plain looking to me. My question is "will the Large Giant size fit me well?" The top tube length on the Giants is 57.4cm long, compared to 58.16cm on the Roubouix. I know its only a 0.7cm difference, but does this mean that the bike will be the slightest bit too small? If I get the Giant will I need to overextend the bike seat post and/or stem? Giants website says that the Large should fit people between 5'11 & 6'3", so my height falls right in the middle. I would really appreciate anyones advice on this as I'm really struggling with the decision between the two bikes. Thanks!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*Large should work out fine*



Zeb said:


> I have narrowed down my bike selection to either a 2005 Giant OCR 2 Composite Triple, and a 2005 Specialized Roubaix Elite Triple. I am 6' 1/2" tall. The bike shop that carries Specialized said a 58cm frame fits me, and is the size computer printed out that I needed after they took 6 measurements. I know that the Specialized should fit well, and that bike shop is an expert at "fitting" people to bikes. I wish that bike shop carried Giants but they don't. The Giant is a bit cheaper($200-$300 less) and seems to have more Ultegra components, and not to mention its a beautiful bike & the Roubaix seems more plain looking to me. My question is "will the Large Giant size fit me well?" The top tube length on the Giants is 57.4cm long, compared to 58.16cm on the Roubouix. I know its only a 0.7cm difference, but does this mean that the bike will be the slightest bit too small? If I get the Giant will I need to overextend the bike seat post and/or stem? Giants website says that the Large should fit people between 5'11 & 6'3", so my height falls right in the middle. I would really appreciate anyones advice on this as I'm really struggling with the decision between the two bikes. Thanks!


I bought a large OCR Comp2 earlier this year and have been happy with the fit. I am 6'1", with a long torso, and the stock fit was a bit too upright for me, so I just dropped the stem down as low as it would go, and went with a 13 cm instead of the stock 12 cm. The bike rides great. I can't imagine finding anything out there even close to the price that would make me happier. I am considering changing the crank from a triple to a compact double, but otherwise it seems to specced out well.

Good luck with your choice. Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*i'm 6 foot 1.5, too and i ride the large giant...*

i have long legs and a short torso. it think the actual seat tube length is similar if not taller than the specialized. i switched out the stock 110 stem on mine to a 120. the wheelbase is significantly shorter on the giant. it sort of falls in between the med and large size specialized. the specialized was too big for me. i like shorter top tubes. most of the specialized bikes ive seen have rediculously short stems on them for their size. their top tubes are a tad on the long side. love the giant. rides great.


----------



## Zeb (Jul 26, 2005)

A Big thanks to Homer and the Cow-Tipper!
Thanks for the advice. I decided to buy the OCR C2 over the Specialized Roubaix. I am so happy with my decision. The bike rides so smoothly, is quiet on the road, and SO comfortable. I haven't yet installed a cyclocomputer yet to see what my speed is, but the bike begs to be ridden fast, and I don't feel as if the bike holds me back at all. Before I left the shop the bike weighed in at 19.7 lbs. The value of the bike is incredible...an All Carbon Frame bike with mostly Ultegra Components for $1900. Not to mention the sweet paint job..Man, it is flat out a slick looking bike. Anyways, thanks for the last minute advice, just wanted to let ya'll know that I got the bike and am an Extremely Satisfied Giant OCR Composite 2 owner. 

ps. I am still debating whether to change out to a 130mm stem over 120mm. When I look through the handlebars with my hands in the drops, I can see the front hub on the bottom side of the handlebars. This leads me to believe that I don't need to get a longer stem, b/c of the rule of thumb that the handlebars should be in line with the hub line of sight vision. This also may be due to since it has a more "upright" riding position with the taller front tube. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*little bit of fit advice.*

congrats on the purchase. it is a sweet looking frameset. as far as stem goes, don't change anything till you are sure about your saddle position. once you are set, when you on the break hoods, you should be bent at the waist leaning over a bit. your shoulders should be in a neutral postion. not rolled forward to reach for the hoods. hunch your shoulder up and that's what i mean by rolled forward. they should be in a relaxed, natural reaching position. if it is too short you will start to turtle back your self. hunching your back to shorten your body, so to speak. you will also feel like you want to push yourself backwards off the bike. the bar/drop view thing is just a general guideline. rule of thumb says if you have pain in between your shoulder blades, you are too long, and pain in your lower back, too short. of course that is based on you not having a bad back to begin with. enjoy your ocr.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats, Zeb. Enjoy the ride!!!


----------

